# Жизнь (читаем, работа) в частном доме после операции



## transitsan (4 Июл 2015)

Думаю эта тема будет многим интересна.
Так вот, грыжу L5-S1 удалили 3 года назад. Успешно. Практически ничто не напоминает. Это хорошо. Переехал в частный дом. А вот здесь есть засада. Надо и покопать и пополоть и дрова поколоть. Будет ли такая нагрузка на пользу? Или все бросить, пока не поздно? Болевых ощущений нет. Спина в порядке. В общем берегу, часто меняю вид работы. Но вот задумался... Все-таки нагрузка серьезная.
Уважаемые доктора, посоветуйте, может назад в квартиру, пока не поздно?


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2015)

*transitsan*, здравствуйте!
Разрешите уточнить: Вы уже три года как переехали в частное владение?


----------



## transitsan (4 Июл 2015)

La murr, здравствуйте!
Перехали год назад, через 2 года после операции.


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2015)

transitsan написал(а):


> La murr, здравствуйте!
> Перехали год назад, через 2 года после операции.


У Вас уже есть достаточный опыт ведения хозяйства)))
Хотя Ваша тревога мне понятна и близка - после операции избавилась от дачного участка, дабы не спровоцировать рецидив...
Думаю, Вы уже вполне овладели и пользуетесь принципом разумности.


----------



## FerrumBear (4 Июл 2015)

У меня тоже дачный участок, работы не в проворот.... Не знаю, что и делать дальше с ним, я ведь там в основном один ковырялся...  В этом году был один раз, все заросло, душа кровью обливается... Но до следующего года не хочу ничего трогать, а вдруг силы будет столько, что все смогу переделать.. А вообще вопросов много. Смогу ли я со своей железной конструкцией дрова то колоть?


----------



## transitsan (4 Июл 2015)

Вот и для меня основной вопрос - дрова и лопата!


----------



## FerrumBear (4 Июл 2015)

transitsan написал(а):


> Вот и для меня основной вопрос - дрова и лопата!


Приятель у меня - рыбинспектор. Год назад удалили 3 грыжи в разных отделах. Первый месяц вообще на костылях ходил, а в этом сезоне уже спокойно на снегоходе гонял, тягал его за багажник его влево и вправо.... А задок за сотню кг... И ничего. Говорит, что ничего не беспокоит, что только жить начал. Как-то так. Но это - грыжи... А вот как моя конструкция себя титановая поведет, одному Богу известно... Эх, жизнь - жестянка...


----------



## Victoria 1971 (4 Июл 2015)

Я тоже любила дачу только до того момента как грыжу диагностировали. Причем конечно же спина всегда побаливала да и проходила, а как только перестало проходить забегала по мрт да врачам так любовь мою и отрезало)))


----------



## Ангелина Т (4 Июл 2015)

Ну да, особенно мужчине по дому хлопот много. Дрова рубить - это опасно , все - таки взрывная силовая нагрузка. Для работ по огороду один умный дядечка с ограниченными возможностями создал классный агрегат - плоскорез Фокина , гугл поможет найти. Продаются с длинными и короткими черенками .  
Мне  порекомендовал человек, который очень придирчиво выбирает себе технику всякую , и да у него тоже проблемы со спиной.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2015)

Чой-то не понял!
Чой-то все после операции запереживали?
Значит те, кому операцию не сделали, или они думают что у них "ущемление седалищного нерва", им значит можно, а Вам, устранивший боль от грыжи быстро, а не медленно, получается нельзя?

Прав лесник, жизнь только началась.

Важно не что вы делаете, и не в каком виде собственности домовладения, а её вы все это делаете.

Кстати, тот лесник просто колени сгибает, при передвижении снегохода и потому нагрузка не ни позвоночник, а на ноги.


----------



## merbay (4 Июл 2015)

Дача для души-это точно!!! Лично меня очень сильно отвлекает от города!!! Хоть И приходится все В одни руки: И копать, И сажать, И окучивать, И полоть, И поливать, И когда приезжаю зимой И дрова рубить... 
Сколько я испытываю удовольствия, просто не описуемо!!!!! И ни на что не променяю!!!  Да тяжело- не спорю. Но сколько удовлетворения, когда все расцветает И ты видишь результаты своих трудов!!! 
Приходится И В корсете работать И веса на две руки распределять.. Вообще разумное поведение, как сказал Фёдор Петрович И все будет ОК!!!! 
Удачи!!!
С уважением


----------



## transitsan (5 Июл 2015)

Очень хорошо, потихоньку двигаемся вперед. С лопатой (плоскорез Фокина) разобрались, отдельное спасибо Ангелине. Сегодня побегу покупать. С поколкой дров пока неясно. Конечно чурки никто поднимать не собирается, да и топоры сейчас новомодние, с тефлоновым напылением, не требуещие зверских замахов. 
Так что док, разреши дрова колоть, а?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2015)

Конечно.
Проблема колки дров в размахе и в ударе.
Если размах делать без тела-руками и на момент удара не гнуться вперед, для чего чурку ставят на чурбан, то ничего и не будет.
Вторая проблема, саму чурку поставить на чурбан, тут все просто согнуть колени и сделать это не с наклоном, а с присестом.
А если чурки посушить год-два, или колоть их в большой минус, то вообще без проблем.
И корсет Вам в помощь.


----------



## FerrumBear (5 Июл 2015)

transitsan написал(а):


> Очень хорошо, потихоньку двигаемся вперед. С лопатой (плоскорез Фокина) разобрались, отдельное спасибо Ангелине. Сегодня побегу покупать.


Так им только рыхлить... А пересадить куст? Все равно яму рыть лопатой придется....


----------



## merbay (5 Июл 2015)

А это мои орудия труда


----------



## La murr (5 Июл 2015)

*merbay*, Лена, первая слева лопата на снимке очевидно фасонистая.
Ею легче работать?


----------



## merbay (5 Июл 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *merbay*, Лена, первая слева лопата на снимке очевидно фасонистая.
> Ею легче работать?


Для дернистой почвы самое оно(легче чем двумя другими...)
А так сама по себе тяжеловата...
У меня каждая лопата для своей работы


----------



## Ангелина Т (5 Июл 2015)

У меня пока нет операции, т-т-т, но так же технику безопасности соблюдать нужно .
Посадила три цветка только что, правда ямы сын выкопал, пограбила мусор всякий, какие-то сорняки повыдергивала,  перетаскала на лопате немного лишней земли , лейку с водой. 
Вот пришла на паузу горизонтальную. Позже пойду розы в порядок приводить, а то за две недели шока и всякой возни с ним связанной,  розы скукужились, пороняли отцветшие  головы и заросли бурьяном . 
Жизнь налаживается . 
Нужно купить метлу с высоким черенком, ибо веником подметать двор в наклоне опасно, а в присядку неудобно, - мне не надо до осени хотя бы дожить  в условно нормальном состоянии , лучше до поздней или до зимы.


----------



## transitsan (10 Июл 2015)

Спасибо за рекомендации и советы. Все-таки коллективный разум это сила!


----------



## КоЧер (5 Авг 2015)

transitsan написал(а):


> Вот и для меня основной вопрос - дрова и лопата!


Учись работать обеими руками, чтобы постоянно их менять во время работы, хорошо помогает. С дровами тоже проблем нет. Набери в поисковике *дровокол*, не сможешь сделать сам, поищи в продаже. Простая и интересная штука.
Вообще-то, лопата и топор всего лишь катализаторы, а не причины недугов ОДА...


Ангелина Т написал(а):


> У меня пока нет операции, т-т-т, но так же технику безопасности соблюдать нужно .
> Посадила три цветка только что, правда ямы сын выкопал, пограбила мусор всякий, какие-то сорняки повыдергивала,  перетаскала на лопате немного лишней земли , лейку с водой.
> Вот пришла на паузу горизонтальную. Позже пойду розы в порядок приводить, а то за две недели шока и всякой возни с ним связанной,  розы скукужились, пороняли отцветшие  головы и заросли бурьяном .
> Жизнь налаживается .
> Нужно купить метлу с высоким черенком, ибо веником подметать двор в наклоне опасно, а в присядку неудобно, - мне не надо до осени хотя бы дожить  в условно нормальном состоянии , лучше до поздней или до зимы.


Как всё пессиместично!)


----------



## FerrumBear (5 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, тот лесник просто колени сгибает, при передвижении снегохода и потому нагрузка не ни позвоночник, а на ноги.


Да нет, за задницу приходится таскать снегоход, вызволяя из снежного плена... На позвоночник страшные нагрузки... Тягает. Рискует конечно.


----------



## Ангелина Т (5 Авг 2015)

КоЧер написал(а):


> Как всё пессиместично!)


нууу, извините, что не ставлю целью  оказаться на инвалидном кресле  , чтоб только вам было радостно. 
А метлу с длинной палкой  , да, купили. 

Цветы поливаю литровой кружкой, черпаю из ведра и ношу, там где шлангочка не подходит. 
Копать - не копаю..

Не из этой оперы, но не смогла купить арбуз в магазине...и так, и сяк крутилась, примеривалась к корзине, но удалось только потрогать...побоялась нырять , тянуть его оттуда и нести на весы....есть выход - продавец на рынке сам поднимает, взвешивает, кладет в машину...
Ко всему можно приспособиться...но, блин, иногда огорчает


----------



## КоЧер (6 Авг 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> нууу, извините, что не ставлю целью  оказаться на инвалидном кресле  , чтоб только вам было радостно.
> А метлу с длинной палкой  , да, купили.
> 
> Цветы поливаю литровой кружкой, черпаю из ведра и ношу, там где шлангочка не подходит.
> ...


 
Я просто вам посочувствовал, извините. Просто я со своей спиной обращаюсь на *ты*, а вот с компом только на *вы *вытянутую руку.


----------



## La murr (6 Авг 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Цветы поливаю литровой кружкой, черпаю из ведра и ношу, там где шлангочка не подходит.


Девушка, с которой мы в одно время оказались в Центре нейрохирургии на операционном столе, через два с половиной месяца после операции взялась поливать цветы в собственном саду, таская в обеих руках по 8-ми литровой лейке.
Почему бы и нет?
Ведь она так прекрасно себя чувствует!
Нужно ли говорить, что потом она свалилась с болями и до сих пор проклинает свою легкомысленность!
Литровая кружка - самое то!
Будьте здоровы!


----------



## Михаил53 (12 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чой-то не понял!
> Чой-то все после операции запереживали?
> Значит те, кому операцию не сделали, или они думают что у них "ущемление седалищного нерва", им значит можно, а Вам, устранивший боль от грыжи быстро, а не медленно, получается нельзя?
> 
> ...


Простите, доктор, а разве держать туловище, даже сидя, не является нагрузкой на позвоночник, да ещё с работающими руками? На позвоночник нет нагрузки только тогда, когда он находится в горизонтальном положении.


----------



## La murr (12 Сен 2015)

Михаил53 написал(а):


> На позвоночник нет нагрузки только тогда, когда он находится в горизонтальном положении.


И даже в горизонтальном положении...

_Положение тела Давление на межпозвоночные диски (в процентах от положения стоя)_
_Лежа на спине 25% _
_Лежа на боку 75% _
_Стоя 100% _
_Стоя, с наклоном вперед 150% _
_Стоя, с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 220% _
_Сидя 140% _
_Сидя с наклоном вперед 185% _
_Сидя с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 275%_


----------



## Михаил53 (12 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> И даже в горизонтальном положении...
> 
> _Положение тела Давление на межпозвоночные диски (в процентах от положения стоя)
> Лежа на спине 25%
> ...


Интересная таблица. Как правило, на снегоходе сидят с наклоном, это по таблице 185%, а по доктору Ступину - нулевая нагрузка?


----------



## FerrumBear (13 Сен 2015)

Михаил53 написал(а):


> Интересная таблица. Как правило, на снегоходе сидят с наклоном, это по таблице 185%, а по доктору Ступину - нулевая нагрузка?


Да вот интересно кто вообще определил эти 100% для положения стоя... ???  А может 100% это когда с наклоном и с нагрузкой... Тогда и расчет по всем остальным положениям будет совсем другой.


----------



## Михаил53 (13 Сен 2015)

FerrumBear написал(а):


> Да вот интересно кто вообще определил эти 100% для положения стоя... ???  А может 100% это когда с наклоном и с нагрузкой... Тогда и расчет по всем остальным положениям будет совсем другой.


Скорее всего немцы. Много лет назад по телеку показывали фильм про немецкий институт, изучающй проблемы спины, который заканчивался пояснением, что они сейчас работают над оборудованием, которое поможет им измерить эти самые нарузки. Жаль, что было это давно и я не запомнил названия этого института. Хочется им сказать, что никакой нагрузки они не несут!...


----------

